# sears hawthorne monark? what is this



## stevenpaige (Jul 4, 2009)

Just got this bike today, on the bottom tag says model 505270 and sears roebuck on tag

says "Special" on chain guard

The girl that owned it says its a Hawthorne.
does not have original wheels  (at least white rear)
Has the paisley patter as my firestone/monark so I assume monark.
did sears sell them?
Fenders are really wide, want to know if this is a balloon tire, will put that on.

What year, seat had leather.

it's been outside a lot of years so needs lots of work.
Thanks for any help Steve


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 4, 2009)

Monark would be my guess.


----------



## stevenpaige (Jul 4, 2009)

It has the cleavland welding sproket and looks very Monark, did Monark make sears bikes?
The tires say "Schwinn Spitfire" so must have upgraded, also there is no kick stand and a small hook is on the site, I would guess a kickstand that is a U shape. I am a newbie so I don't know all the terminology yet.
Paint is pretty shot and not too nice a patina, maybe do it in flat black with balloon tires and make a rat rod out of it, just worry with my weight the seat might break.


----------



## ram.1950 (Jul 4, 2009)

I vote Monark. My Monark is the only bike I own with a metal tag on the bottom bracket like yours. I hear JR Monark from this site is very Monark knowlegable - he may have some info for you. Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 4, 2009)

shelby had metal tags on the bottom of the crank housing also but in this case it identifies as a sears bike which in this case I beleive to be a monark made bike but prob had JC higgins badging which might not be on there.


----------



## stevenpaige (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help.
The frame near the crank seems badly rusted, has anyone had one of these old bikes break?
I am trying to figure out do I add new rims and tires and ride as/is or take it to metal and re-paint, not the greated patina but hate to touch it if I can keep it orignal.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 5, 2009)

Monark made JC Higgins:eek:

Thats pretty cool.    I've seen Ross made Higgins.

I want to see a boys!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 5, 2009)

are the wheels missing spokes or badly bent? if not just grease up the hubs and ride it as it is. If the tires fill with air and pieces of rubber aren't falling off the tire then use the original tires but be careful dont over inflate some old tires will just blow so keep it at or below 35 psi


----------



## stevenpaige (Jul 6, 2009)

For others in the distant future that might find one of these, here is the scoop from NBHAA.com

The bicycle in THIS set of photos is what's left of a J.C. Higgins that was made in the early 1950s under contract to Sears, Roebuck & Co. by Monark-Silver King, Inc. Just as the Firestone was not a Monark, neither is this a Monark- just MADE by the company.

Any why do you say that the rims are Schwinn? They certainly look like the original Monark rims in the photos! The original tires were balloon, not middleweight as are on there now. You may notice similarities in the frame of this one and the Firestone in your other question.


----------

